# fly with deformed eyes?



## JbleezyJ (Sep 5, 2010)

snapped this little fly today. Not sure if his eyes look a little deformed.  I think they do.


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (Sep 5, 2010)

It's not a common housefly, which is why you may think its eyes appear to be "deformed".

It may be me, but it looks like you focused the lens on the leaf and not actually on the fly.


----------



## JbleezyJ (Sep 5, 2010)

AnneRiceBowl said:


> It's not a common housefly, which is why you may think its eyes appear to be "deformed".
> 
> It may be me, but it looks like you focused the lens on the leaf and not actually on the fly.



yeh it was super windy when I took this shot and this shot is cropped. was hard for me to get focus -__-. I tried though. haha


----------

